# Looking for one of the best websites to purchase Gateway 3DS from



## Knight of Time (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,

Apologies in advance if this has been asked many times in the Gateway FAQ, but could someone link me to a reliable place where I can purchase Gateway, please?  I'm seriously considering buying it later this year after having downgraded my 3DS XL a couple of months ago to be able to use it.

Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 20, 2016)

NDS-Card.com is good.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

On reddit a lot of people seemed to get it from here: http://www.modchipfactory.com/gateway-3ds-the-first-3ds-flashcart-for-3ds-games-p-19.html


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jun 29, 2016)

There have many resellers on Gateway official website. i got from 3dstown, work fine.


----------



## frillyseal_69 (Jul 1, 2016)

I got a different flashcard (DSTWO Plus) from modchipsdirect and they had good service as they ship out of the usa so its fast. And their prices are lower than most websites the gateway is about $63 there


----------

